# Problème de synchronisation des courriels hotmail dans mail



## Master98 (2 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis de synchronisation de mes courriels hotmail dans mail.

Appareil: iPhone et iPad
Application: Mail
Compte de messagerie: Hotmail

Dès que j'envoie un email via mon adresse Hotmail (iPhone ou iPad), le message envoyé apparaît en double dans mes messages envoyés.  Mon message est envoyé une seule fois en réalité.  Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quoi faire pour régler ce problème de doublon.  C'est irritant!

Merci


----------



## moderno31 (3 Novembre 2019)

Hello

Est-ce que tu peux dire ou montrer ce que tu as mis comme configuration pour Hotmail
POP ou IMAP ?
Quel serveur / sécurité du protocole ?
Tes autres BAL alors configurées fonctionnent bien ? Ce sont bien d'autres Frs de Hotmail ?


----------



## Master98 (3 Novembre 2019)

Correction, je viens de réaliser que le problème est pour mes 2 boîtes de courriels dans Mail (Hotmail + adresse email que j'ai créé dans GoDaddy pour ma petite entreprise).  

Le problème de doublon survient uniquement pour les emails envoyés via mon iPhone ou mon iPad (Pas via mon Mac).  Est-ce que ça vous aide à m'éclairer.  Merci


----------



## Master98 (3 Novembre 2019)

Je viens de réussir à régler le problème.  Voici ce que j'ai fait:

1) Effacer mes comptes de messagerie (iPhone et iPad)
2) Faire un hard reset (iPhone et iPad)
3) Reconfigurer mes comptes de messagerie (iPhone et iPad)

Depuis, je n'ai plus le problème de doublons.  C'était probablement un bogue en lien à la dernière MAJ du système d'exploitation.

Merci


----------



## moderno31 (3 Novembre 2019)

Parfait.


----------



## Master98 (30 Novembre 2019)

Le problème est de retour.  Quelqu'un comprend ce qui ne tourne pas rond?  Merci


----------



## Chris K (1 Décembre 2019)

Master98 a dit:


> Le problème est de retour.  Quelqu'un comprend ce qui ne tourne pas rond?  Merci



Ce qui est de retour c’est ton problème de doublon de mails envoyés ? As-tu vérifié si quelque part dans ton compte Hotmail tu n’aurai pas une option activée qui conserverait une copie automatique de tes mails envoyés ? J’ai eu ça (mais sur un autre fournisseur de mail).


----------



## Master98 (1 Décembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Ce qui est de retour c’est ton problème de doublon de mails envoyés ? As-tu vérifié si quelque part dans ton compte Hotmail tu n’aurai pas une option activée qui conserverait une copie automatique de tes mails envoyés ? J’ai eu ça (mais sur un autre fournisseur de mail).



Je viens de valider dans mes options de messageries et ce n'est pas une option disponible.


----------



## jc7net (3 Août 2020)

Salut, 
J'ai eu le même soucie, maintenant l'email est impossible de configurer car il marche seulement dans l'iPhone et plus sur les mac's (iMac et macbook pro) pire encore dès que j'essaye de configurer chez un des mac's il se bloqué ça veut ne fonctionne plus sur aucun appareil. Très bizarre! Avez une solution?


----------



## Krist013 (19 Novembre 2020)

Idem chaque fois ça me demande le mot de passe... obligé de supprimer la boite hotmail... et de l’installer via l’application Outlook...


----------



## jc7net (19 Novembre 2020)

Krist013 a dit:


> Idem chaque fois ça me demande le mot de passe... obligé de supprimer la boite hotmail... et de l’installer via l’application Outlook...


Salut, vous avez opté pour installer leur App? Depuis plusieurs mois, je n'utilise plus Hotmail dans mes mac's, seulement dans iphone. Bravo Apple et Microsoft


----------



## IPhone7 user (20 Novembre 2020)

Pareil très récemment.
...et ok sur l’iPad.

J’ai supprimé la boîte mail et je l’ai recrée. Cela fonctionne.
C’est pas bien grave si on se souviens du mot de passe du compte.
Il faut choisir compte Outlook.


----------



## jc7net (20 Novembre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Pareil très récemment.
> ...et ok sur l’iPad.
> 
> J’ai supprimé la boîte mail et je l’ai recrée. Cela fonctionne.
> ...


Mais tu as configurer dans un Mac? Juste pour être sûre car dans mes dizaines de tentatives avec aussi un gars du support Microsoft ça na rien donné. il est vrai aussi que je ne plus essayé depuis.


----------



## IPhone7 user (21 Novembre 2020)

jc7net a dit:


> Mais tu as configurer dans un Mac? Juste pour être sûre car dans mes dizaines de tentatives avec aussi un gars du support Microsoft ça na rien donné. il est vrai aussi que je ne plus essayé depuis.


Non avec un iPhone.


----------

